# Halloween 06; inspirational pics...lol



## gennifyr (Aug 24, 2007)

Here are the photos from our first Halloween party. It was a huge success.

Halloween-06 pictures by jenangelcat - Photobucket


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

Looks like it was a fun party and a lot of food. Great life size Mummy prop you had too.


----------



## Nightwing (Aug 1, 2007)

The Witch fingers looked very tasty! How did you make them?


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Next time you have to invite all of us. We could all use a good party.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Wow, you really had the chow going! You and Ghostess could go into haunt catering!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Kicken love the Alice costume. And the food but wheres th alchohal?


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

slightlymad ..the shots are next to the mummy

nice job Genn..Looks like a fun party


----------



## gennifyr (Aug 24, 2007)

It was a great party but the food was hardly touched. I won't be doing nearly as much cooking this year.

The witch finger cookies I made according to this site;

http://www.britta.com/HW/HWr.html#fingers

As for alcohol we provided an alcoholic punch in the pumpkin and the shots. The rest was byob and was either in coolers or on the table next to the pumpkin.

The mummy was Jason the year before and before that a friend had purchased him from a closed out store, he used to be in a nativity display as Joseph. He's definitely come a long way.


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

Who ever dressed up as Alice Cooper, tell him to keep it up. Good work. Alice is King.


----------



## gennifyr (Aug 24, 2007)

The guy that dressed as Alice is an actor in town and he won our best costume prize.


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

i always dress as alice heheh (Halloween that is)


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

The witch finger cookies are good... but I found that not many people ate them the first couple of years I made them because not many people care much for shortbread cookies these days. Then I changed the recipe to a snicker doodle cookie. The last batch I made ALL got eaten for the first time ever.

Those are great pictures! I always have a ton of food leftover too. Of course, it doesn't stop me from overdoing it every year..lol


----------



## ghostie (May 15, 2006)

pickled dragon eggs, yum!


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

I ask everyone to bring a dish to share....helps on not having to make so much food. We supply the chili and some other sides, but I don't think I could handle having to make so many different dishes.


----------

